

Is It Ethical To Engineer Delicious Cows That Feel No Pain? - cwan
http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2009-09/ethical-debate-pain-free-beef

======
puredemo
There would be all sorts of unintended consequences from doing something like
this.

Look what happens to humans who feel no pain:
[http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16185231/ns/health-
more_health_n...](http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16185231/ns/health-
more_health_news/)

Then extrapolate to large herds of cattle.

